# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کمک

## Ahmad111

سلام
کسی که فیزیک و شیمی صفره از الان بهتره از روی کتاب ها جمع بندی بخونه و تست زیاد بزنه یا از فیلمهای سایت الا استفاده کنه+تست؟(صفر تا صدها)

----------


## sarvenazz

سلام من خودم امسال کنکوریم ولی طبق تجربه وقتی توی چیزی صفر هستی باید اول یه درسنامه ای ازش جور کنی و نکته های اصلی رو یاد بگیری، منظورم نکته هایی که مثلا توی درسنامه کتابها درمورد یه چیز شرح و بسط دادن نیست، خلاصه هم نیست. مثل وقتیه که معلم درس میده، البته یه معلم / استاد کنکور. پس دیدن فیلم با تدریس خوب که وسطشم چندتا تست تکمیلی حل کنه خوبه. بعدش باید رفت سراغ تست های یکم سطح بالاتر اما هنوز تمرینی و بعد که با مبحث یه اشنایی پیدا کردی تست های بیشتر. اما اولش باید زیاد وقت بذاری تا مفهوما برن تو ذهنت. در مورد کتاب جمع بندی هم نظر من منفیه، چون اگه خلاصه داشته باشن یه خلاصه ایه که خیلی از یه خلاصه کمتره  :Yahoo (4):  منظورم اینه که از اسم کتاب مشخصه، برای جمع بندیه و جمع بندی وقتیه که مبحث رو قبلا کار کردی و انقد نکته یاد گرفتی که حالا باید تو تستا ازشون استفاده کنی و اون هم این مطالب رو کنار هم اورده. 
بنابراین نقشه راه پیشنهادی من اینه:
1- از یه جزوه / فیلم / درسنامه خوب استفاده کن و نه درسنامه کتابهای مختص هر پایه. چون از یه طرف هم باید متمرکز شد رو مطالبی که احتمال بیشتری برای سوال اومدن ازش هست. پس این مرحله اول + چندتا تست ساده برای جا افتادن مطلبا
( منظورم از کتابکار مخصوص یه پایه مثلا شیمی دهمه، به نظرم مثلا شیمی پایه و دوازدهم رو استفاده کنی بهتره چون به بحث کنکوریش نزدیکترن.)
2- دوره مفاهیم، باید چندبار انجام بشه تا مطلب جا بیفته. وقتی کسی صفره باید اول قوانین اصلی اون بحث رو بدونه و فهمیده باشه و اونجاها لنگ نزنه، پس تمرین کردن و دوره کردن این مطلب ها مهمه و وقت تلف کردن نیست.
3- زدن تست های بیشتر برای اشنا شدن با گستردگی تیپ های سوالات ( که تو این بخش هم نباید زیاد گیر داد به تست های تالیفی پراکنده و سلیقه ای که مثلا سطحشون خیلی بالاست و پیچیده ان، باید به سبک کنکور نزدیک شد)
4- بعد از کامل کردن همه این مرحله ها باز نوبت دوره کردن میرسه. اینجا بیشتر تمرکز میره رو دوره کردن تستای مارک شده یا نکته هایی که همش یادت میرفته و اینجور چیزا. پس شاید اینجا دیر باشه که بگم ولی نوت برداری و نوشتن خلاصه و مارک کردن تستا خیلی مهمه. اگه مرحله 2 رو درست انجام بدی، با یه دوره کوتاه از مفاهیم و مرور کردن تستای مارک شده میتونی بگی حداقل دو سه بار مبحث رو خوندی و اشنا هستی.
5- آخر آخر وقتی همه مبحثا اینطوری پیش رفت میتونی از کتابای جمع بندی استفاده کنی. :Yahoo (1): 
این فقط نظر منه و طبق چیزایی که مشاور گفته و خودم انجام دادم. فکر کنم به موقعیتی که پرسیدی هم بخوره.

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام
> کسی که فیزیک و شیمی صفره از الان بهتره از روی کتاب ها جمع بندی بخونه و تست زیاد بزنه یا از فیلمهای سایت الا استفاده کنه+تست؟(صفر تا صدها)


من نمیدونم هر مبحث ریاضی فیزیک فیلمای الا چقد طول میکشه ، اما قطعا الان نمیشع رو ۱۰۰ درصد مباحث مسلط شد . بعدم اگ سطحت صفره و پایت ضعیفه طبیعتا کتاب جمع بندی فک نکنم خیلی بتونه کمکت کنه با درس نامه های کوتاه و خلاصه. اما اگه‌ پایت قوی بوده قبلا ممکنع کمکت کنه. 
بنابراین از بین مباحث ۶۰ درصدشو انتخاب کن ک برات اسون تره همونارو کار کن مسلط شو. به جای وسعت دادن و صد در صدی کار کردن مباحث ، به اون مقداری ک وقت میشه عمق بده. 
اول از جمع بندی بخون اگ دیدی رات نمیندازه بشین فیلم ببین.

----------


## B3hism

> سلام
> کسی که فیزیک و شیمی صفره از الان بهتره از روی کتاب ها جمع بندی بخونه و تست زیاد بزنه یا از فیلمهای سایت الا استفاده کنه+تست؟(صفر تا صدها)


سلام .
راستش به نظر من کسی که چهل درصد مطلب رو بلد باشه و از این چهل درصد مطلب ، صد در صد استفاده رو ببره ، خیلی موفق تر از کسیه که صد درصد مطلب رو بلد باشه ولی بخاطر مهارت کمش ، نتونه ازش حتی سی درصد هم استفاده کنه .
کتابهای جمع بندی خیلی میتونند بهت کمک کنند اما یه مشکلی برات قطعا پیش میاد اینه که موقع خوندن درس با منابع جمع بندی ، به سوال های ریزی مه برات پیش میاد و مفاهیم کوچیکی که بخاطر خلاصه بودن مطلب گاها ممکنه متوجهشون نشی ، برمیخوری و ممکنه اذیتت کنند .
اگر پایه ی درسیت کمتر از نمره ی پانزدهه ، به هیچ وجه سمت منابع جمع بندی نرو فعلا . شاید باورت نشه ولی هنوز اونقدر زمان باقی مونده که اگر بخوای ، میتونی این دوتا درس رو صفر تا صد با یه منبع جامع پیش ببری .
نظر من بود و قطعا شاید اشتباه باشه ‌.

----------


## Fawzi

با هر منبعی که راحت تره و یادگیری واسش آسون تره + تست فراووووووون (برای تکمیل یادگیری و تسلط به نکات مهم )

----------


## یکی مثل همه

> سلام .
> راستش به نظر من کسی که چهل درصد مطلب رو بلد باشه و از این چهل درصد مطلب ، صد در صد استفاده رو ببره ، خیلی موفق تر از کسیه که صد درصد مطلب رو بلد باشه ولی بخاطر مهارت کمش ، نتونه ازش حتی سی درصد هم استفاده کنه .
> کتابهای جمع بندی خیلی میتونند بهت کمک کنند اما یه مشکلی برات قطعا پیش میاد اینه که موقع خوندن درس با منابع جمع بندی ، به سوال های ریزی مه برات پیش میاد و مفاهیم کوچیکی که بخاطر خلاصه بودن مطلب گاها ممکنه متوجهشون نشی ، برمیخوری و ممکنه اذیتت کنند .
> اگر پایه ی درسیت کمتر از نمره ی پانزدهه ، به هیچ وجه سمت منابع جمع بندی نرو فعلا . شاید باورت نشه ولی هنوز اونقدر زمان باقی مونده که اگر بخوای ، میتونی این دوتا درس رو صفر تا صد با یه منبع جامع پیش ببری .
> نظر من بود و قطعا شاید اشتباه باشه ‌.


ببخشید قطعا شاید ینی چی؟؟؟؟

----------

